# Joaquim Shakur Woodcock Born 20/06/08



## YummyMummy

Joaquim Shakur Woodcock Born 20/06/08 at 15:21 i didnt wake up till abt 20:00 hours..he weighed 2.8 kg.

35 hours of labour was pain full went in on thursday afternoon cause had pains but they said i wasnt dialated enough bt i was booked 4 induction on friday, friday at6 am pain was 2 much so i gt given some pethadine and gas and air omg i loved the gas and air didnt wanna leave it but my mum took it away from me. OH kept making me laugh which wasnt nice then doc said since it was goin slow they where gonna brake my waters after that things really started 2 hurt OMG....i looked at the time it had been 34 hours i was pissed so i asked 4 an epi so much 4 me wanting a natural birth then omg doc comes in and says he thinks there something wrong but not 2 worry they have 2 prick babys head 2 check his oxygen levels when they rushed in all dressed in them funny outfits i started 2 cry i knew something was wrong ended up having a emergancy c section...he had the cord wrapped around his legs, arm & neck and they found out he wasnt gettin oxygen i was so upset wen they said i had 2 go in 4 a section straight away...i wasnt even awake wen he was born. 
other than that everythings kl we jus gt bk had 2 stay in hospital 4 a while cause of stitchs n stuff but were good i still in shock that hes mine its weird...

i love my son way 2 much hes my spesh baba and sleeps all threw the night :happydance: knowing my luck hes gna wake up now...


neways imma try put up pics now if i cant sorry lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC00016.jpg
File size: 83.5 KB
Views: 113









SL381851.jpg
File size: 86.2 KB
Views: 149









SL381943.jpg
File size: 88.7 KB
Views: 122









SL381899.jpg
File size: 89.9 KB
Views: 99









SL381936.jpg
File size: 89.8 KB
Views: 161


----------



## miel

congratulations:) i am glad everyone is ok now :)


----------



## Jenelle

Congrats!!! Sorry you had such a hard time with it, but I bet seeing his gorgeous little face made it all worth while :blue: He's sooo cute :hugs:


----------



## pepperflake

Sorry things didn't go as you'd hoped but he's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## trickysgurl

Congrats!!!


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats!! Hes a little cutie! xx


----------



## Ema

COngrats he's adorable XXX


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations and well done :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations on your beautiful baby


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done sounds like a rough one but he is deffo worth it hes gorgeous, brill pic of the 3 of you :D

oh and I love his name :D


----------



## Sparky0207

Congrats!! xx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Congratulations on your very cute son!! Enjoy the sleep while you can!!


----------



## carries

COngrats on the new addition!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hunny. sorry u didn't get the birth that u wanted


----------



## AppleBlossom

He's gorgeous :)


----------



## greenkat

Congrats! He's beautiful


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

congratulations he is absolutely gorgeous! xx


----------



## Blob

Awwww congrats!!


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats he's lovely!!


----------



## lynz

congrats he is gorgeous xx


----------



## Jodie__x

Congratulations hun .. hes soo beautiful ...



gunna have to keep an eye on him when his older ;) :) xxxxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

he is absolutely beautiful. Well done and congrats!


----------



## mizzi

awww gorgeous congrats :hugs:


----------



## Samantha675

He is just lovely. I am sorry you had a difficult labor!


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Aww he is so cute!
Congratulations :)


----------



## CK Too

aaahhh a lil cutie. Congratulations


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats hun, hope youre ok 


xx


----------



## maybebaby

Yay!! Congrats on your LO!! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's adorable!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw, congrats hun, hes gorgeous ! :D


----------



## dizzy65

congrats, i am happy everything worked out :)


----------



## MoonMuffin

Aw, congrats! Glad everyone's ok now :hugs:


----------



## orange-sox

Congratulations, he is gorgeous!

Wishing you a speedy recovery hon! :hugs:


----------



## KX

Congratulations, beautiful pics!


----------



## AquaDementia

congrats!


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations on the birth of your little boy x


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! hes lovely!! xx


----------



## Heather.78

congrats hun he's beautiful:hugs::hugs:


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun he is loverly hope u recover soon xx


----------



## posh

Congratulations!!


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congrats hes lovely.xx


----------



## hermanasista

So sorry to hear about your difficult labor. Your son is beautiful! Congratulations and enjoy him!


----------



## YummyMummy

just wanted 2 say thank you everyone for the comments xx


----------



## elm

Don't think it's too late to congratulate you especially when your lovely little baby is so adorable! Congratulations xxx


----------



## celine

Congrats on ur gorgous little man, Im glad you are ok and so happy all turned ok great in the end, enjoy your baby blessing
xxx


----------



## trishk

congrats!


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="https://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyMjAxMzYxMzY5NjcmcHQ9MTIyMDEzNjE2NDI3MyZwPTI4MTk4MSZkPSZuPSZnPTE=.gif" />


----------



## bambikate

congrats he's gorgeous x x


----------



## babymello

He's handsome, Yummymummy

Congratulations! Enjoy him...

Mello


----------

